# Big Green Egg



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I know I saw a bunch of Big Green Egg posts on the old forum. My question is this. Are they worth it? If anyone has first hand experience, please share it. I have a chance to get one for Christmas and I'm wondering if I should get it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

Get it, get it, get it. You will thank us later. The food off the Big Green Egg will blow your mind it's so good.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

It is definetly worth the money. I have a large size and the pork shoulders that come off that thing are ridiculous. Also you can et it up to around 1000 degrees and sear steaks. Now that is good. Ribs, turkey, hamburgers, everything is good. Makin me hungry just thinking about it. :hungry:hungry:hungry:hungry


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, that's about the most positive recommendation I have ever seen for anything on this Forum.Are there any accessories that I will need right away?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

the big green egg is god's gift to the man who loves to cook... i wish i had one, but instead i go over to a buddy's house when i want to cook REALLY GOOD FOOD.

:bowdown


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

you need to get the electric lighter. just lay it on the coals and it gets everything burning. get some racks to hold some of the ribs and you will be well on your way. the big green egg is well worth it.


----------



## Crappie1962 (Oct 2, 2007)

And the roasting rack is a must also . I love mine it has its own nest too....LOL

My Aunt in TN loved ours so much we took her one up and she was a happy as a kid at christmas. She loves it too.

Got her the roasting rack and an electric starter too.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

get some YFT and smoke it on there for a while and you have the start of the best YF tuna dip EVER!!!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a large egg last Christmas and it is by far the best grill I ever had. You can smoke a big pork butt/shoulder on there for 6 or 7 hours and it is as good as any BBQ you ever had.

As someone told me on here once, if mine was broken or missing tomorrow I would go immediately to Pinch A Penny and buy another. I am finishing up a big table to put mine in now.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

the one thing you need for it is me waiting for the food to come off. i wish i had one. had a prime rib off one couple years ago. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Never heard of em...can someone post a pic of one of these things? Also with it open to see the inside too?


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had the 18" model for over 8 years now, are they worth it, yes they are. The trick is to use the fillerless charcoal and light it with something other than normal charcoal lighter (I use the wax coated paper blocks).

Everything tastes better cooked on it. I really don't think you can wear this thing out.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is there site Clay and these things are awsome http://biggreenegg.com/


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/6/2007)*Never heard of em...can someone post a pic of one of these things? Also with it open to see the inside too?


Clay, can't believe you have never heard of it, as much as it has been posted in the past.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.bbqsource-forums.com/invboard/index.php

Good forum for research on any grills. I have been thinking about getting one of the Charbroil TECs with the Infrared. Not sure if I will though after reading the boards. Anyone here have one?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i was the one who posted "if mine is broken or missing when i get home, i'll go buy one right then!" i have had mine for about 4 years, i love it! get the large.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

When's the Pizza party Scott???


----------

